# Insulated crimper, uninsulated crimper: Does it matter?



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

The uninsulated crimper has the extra nubby thing that smashes the crimp sleeve more. If you use it on an insulated crimp terminal it can squish through and damage the insulating sleeve.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

erics37 said:


> If you use it on an insulated crimp terminal it can squish through and damage the insulating sleeve.


Which will be right next to exposed live parts in most applications.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

erics37 said:


> The uninsulated crimper has the extra nubby thing that smashes the crimp sleeve more. If you use it on an insulated crimp terminal it can squish through and damage the insulating sleeve.


I figured that much. It'd be nice if someone made a pair of lineman's with uninsulated crimper because that's the one I use most often.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Since I used to work for the world's largest terminal manufacturer, who also made about a million kinds of crimping tools, I'm a big fan of using the right crimper for the terminal. For crimping insulated terminals (the typical red, blue, yellow PIDG type terminals), I always advise using the proper insulated full-cycle crimper for those terminals. Smashing the terminal with any old crimp die in a pair of pliers can lead to an undercrimp, overcrimp, or a damaged insulation sleeve. All three are bad. The only way to assure a complete crimp without damage is to use the right die in a full-cycle crimper.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Most lineman's come with the un-insulated crimper and technically is not supposed to be used with insulated crimps. ...


Technically it can't be used for any terminal. The tool was never tested and listed to be used with crimp terminals.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Technically it can't be used for any terminal. The tool was never tested and listed to be used with crimp terminals.


Not true. For instance, a box of Buchannan crimp sleeves specifically lists many models of lineman's pliers as acceptable crimping tools. Ideal brand terminals list two models of Ideal lineman's pliers on the jug they come in.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Not true. For instance, a box of Buchannan crimp sleeves specifically lists many models of lineman's pliers as acceptable crimping tools. Ideal brand terminals list two models of Ideal lineman's pliers on the jug they come in.


I have never used a "Buchannan", but my point was that the only crimp tools that you are technically permitted to use are the ones listed with the instructions. In most cases, it is the tool made by the same manufacture that made the terminal.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Technically it can't be used for any terminal. The tool was never tested and listed to be used with crimp terminals.


Do you really think anybody gives a **** if it's crimped with a listed device. Are you an inspector or something?


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Do you really think anybody gives a **** if it's crimped with a listed device. Are you an inspector or something?


 
Did you catch something that was contagious?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I always thought the only acceptable way to put on those crimp sleeves was a four-point tool.

Even if they are rated for another method, I've never been impresse with how well they held when someone just uses a two-point crimp.

-John


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Big John said:


> I always thought the only acceptable way to put on those crimp sleeves was a four-point tool.
> 
> Even if they are rated for another method, I've never been impresse with how well they held when someone just uses a two-point crimp.
> 
> -John


I just smash them with a hammer. Crimps the f**k out of them.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> I have never used a "Buchannan", but my point was that the only crimp tools that you are technically permitted to use are the ones listed with the instructions. In most cases, it is the tool made by the same manufacture that made the terminal.


Buchannan and Ideal are the same people.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Buchannan and Ideal are the same people.


Didn't know that, but I don't use much made by them.


----------

